# Moving to NYC - Summit Area vs. Rye Area



## camelville (Oct 28, 2013)

I know there have been a few posts in this general area, but I want to be specific. I'm from SF originally, currently in Michigan, and about to move to NYC for work. For a number of reasons I'm not going to live in Manhattan this time around and am looking at minimal commute, family friendly towns with some sense of a downtown. For argument's sake, I'll limit the question to the Summit, NJ area and the Rye, NY area.

Which is better for road cycling? I'm interested in weekly early morning rides <2 hours and weekend rides in the 4-5 hour range. I hate driving to the ride and I'll take as much vertical as I can get. I'm most used to riding in Northern Cal, Santa Monica hills, SE Michigan, Manhattan.

Thanks!


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

From Summit, there are nice roads to the west. If you look at a map, once you get out past towns like Berkley Heights and Chatham, the development density drops off. Get outside the I-287 corridor and roads get even better. Basically, the further west you go, the nicer it gets. Lots of short steep hills in the area, like on the order of 10%, 300 ft. But you won't want to go north or south from Summit, and you definiitly won't want to go east.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

Plenty of great riding in Westchester County but I don't ride around Rye all that much. Population is relatively dense there compared to Northern Westchester, where the riding is nothing short of excellent. In other words if you moved to Rye you may find yourself wanting to drive a bit to go riding if you prefer quieter roads. Also Rye is VERY expensive. Housing costs are among the highest in Westchester and that's saying a lot.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Summit offers Watchung Reservation and the Great Swamp nearby, and now with fresh pavement you can easily head down River/Long Hill Road and make your way to Far Hills / Bedminister and eventually Pottersville / Oldwick. It gets progressively more bucolic.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Not familiar with Rye but Summit is great. 

As mentioned above the Watchung Reservation is great for quick rides. For longer rides heading West (or to a lesser extent north or southwest) can get you some great scenic roads. Plus it is a great town. 

Not cheap but probably cheaper than Rye.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

I live a few towns down from Rye. Great riding in the area. One of the largest group rides in the country goes hard every weekend day and most holidays that you could easily ride over to meet. I'm not a huge fan of Rye personally, as it isn't a very walkable town, except for a few blocks and just me, but the personalities of many of the people don't work for me. Mamaroneck and Larchmont have much more useful "downtown" areas that are very walkable to me. Harrison is nice as well. All are on the same train line into the city. Pelham might be another town to look into. All would be a shorter commute to Grand Central (I assume you will be taking the train, instead of sitting in traffic for hours) than Rye. Not many weekly rides that I am aware of on the sound shore, but there may be. Pelham and Scarsdale both have bike shops that may organize rides.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

I live in Rye the riding is very good here. All the routes go north and west of here, you end up doing a majority of your ride in Greenwich Ct. and towards Armonk. The Westchester cycling Club has many rides that start at SUNY Purchase which is only six miles away you can ride to the starts. As Rye is on the water the first few miles of any ride are up, not steep but a gradual climb. The flip side of this is you get to coast home at the end of a long ride. 

For Health reasons I have had to keep my rides shorter and more local recently. I have a 12 - 15 mile circuit around Rye that I do a couple of times that serves me well. Also, I have several rides listed in Ride with GPS in the 30 - 45 mile range, just search for Rye as a start location. 

Regarding living in Rye. I happen to like the village and there are convenient shopping centers very close. I have a 10 year old daughter in the school system here and I am very happy with the education she is getting, and more importantly so is she. When I moved here I was a bit concerned about the type of people I thought I would be meeting, but I must say that everyone is very down to earth and friendly. I coach my daughters soccer team and all the parents are very friendly and very easy to deal with. We have had none "of those parents". 

Regarding the cost, yes housing is very expensive here, I happen to rent an apartment that I think it is a very good deal, one of the best in Westchester. However, I am comparing this to NYC where rents are ridiculous. If you would like more info, feel free to PM me. 

I grew up in NYC and never expected to live in the suburbs, my wife grew up in Westchester and I soon realized it was an inevitability. At that point I never expected to end up in Rye due to preconceived notions and cost. I am here and I am very happy.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wish I could afford to live in Rye, or Westchester for that matter.
Ridding anywhere in Westchester is beautiful and so is Summit NJ. Summit and surrounding area is more urban than Rye. Far more country in Rye area.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

chriscc63 said:


> Wish I could afford to live in Rye, or Westchester for that matter.
> Ridding anywhere in Westchester is beautiful and so is Summit NJ. Summit and surrounding area is more urban than Rye. Far more country in Rye area.


Actually Summitt area gets pretty spaced out if you head west. Moreso than Westchester IMO.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

NJBiker72 said:


> Actually Summitt area gets pretty spaced out if you head west. Moreso than Westchester IMO.


Well then I stand corrected. thank you.
I am sure both areas are wonderful neighborhoods too.


----------

